# What happened to [url]http://www.espana-discovery.es/[/url]



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*What happened to http://www.espana-discovery.es/*

Nico (I think his name was Nico) has been missing for a while. Does anyone know whether he is still trying to get his scheme: http://www.espana-discovery.es/ off the ground. I hoped it would grow, Alan.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Is this the same Espana Discovery as the books you can get? If so, we joined it in 2010 and 2011. There are only a tiny fraction of the stops in the Passioin France book, but the 2011 had a few more stops in it. 

We felt it was worth joining if we only use it a few times a year. There are a couple of great stops in wine bodegas.
Kath


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Alan,

Yes, I've been in contact with Nico a few times recently as his Europastops site is now selling Brit Stops for us in Spain.

He was away touring during October (finding new sites for Espana Discovery) and until just recently was full time at home looking after his new baby. 

I believe he's back at Europastops and Espana Discovery now and they have 20 new hosts in the Basque region, so the scheme is still growing.

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to hear Nico is still on the go and expanding his enterprise, thanks all for the information, Alan


----------

